
After nine dropped cell phone calls for help, couple dies - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57433007-71/after-nine-dropped-cell-phone-calls-for-help-couple-dies/?tag=mncol
======
jhspaybar
What a ridiculous story. It is sad that two people died, but to imply that a
cell phone company is somehow liable or should have been coerced by the
government to have more cell phone towers is borderline insane.

------
pooriaazimi
It was raining, they were living in a remote mountain and the neighbors were
out? I'm really sorry for the old couple, but it's no more AT&T's fault than
it is my fault.

~~~
markyc
i never understood why very old people are allowed to drive. we love them and
everything, but after a certain age driving can be a dangerous activity for
the drivers and for the other participants in traffic. why not have some
special requirements for elderly drivers?

~~~
twiceaday
Very old people differ greatly in their driving ability. It's not fair to
generalize. In any case the problem isn't old people, the problem is bad
drivers. How about forcing everyone to re-take a driving test every x years?
How well would this go over?

------
jack-r-abbit
> _Arthur Morris tried to scramble his way out of the car, but he got stuck in
> between the bottom of the door and the ground_

What? How do you get stuck under your door while getting out of a car? I'm
beginning to think what they are calling a ditch is not what I think of as a
ditch.

------
cleverjake
I am confused - why would she have gone to a neighbors house rather than her
own?

~~~
markyc
Exactly, I mean it was 20 yards.. I think the poor woman was confused also.
Independence and living in a remote, secluded place has it's price, sadly

